
Flawless Typography Checklist - rhythmvs
https://www.typographychecklist.com/
======
siidooloo
If anyone is interested in this sort of thing I'd recomend a copy of Robert
Bringhurst's ,Elements of Typographic Style' as a pretty exhaustive
introduction.

A lot of the print oriented rules are really about readability and follow over
well to the web.

